# Skin Your Galaxy Nexus! Make it White, Red, Carbon, etc!



## dotson817 (Sep 23, 2011)

I was researching because I have seen people skin black iPhone's (bleh) and such to be white and I thought it looked awesome. I found a site that has a very huge reputation and customer feedback that now supports the Galaxy Nexus! I already ordered my white skin! These are awesome because they do not add any bulk and look legit!
Will post pictures of just a few examples, they have 8 pages of skins though! 9.99 for the skin, not bad at all  just an FYI for anyone that also wanted to do this,

Link: http://www.istyles.c...2_606_1061.html


----------



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

That actually looks pretty sweet, might just do it. Thanks man

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dotson817 (Sep 23, 2011)

No problem I'm so excited lol even YouTube videos for other phones show how legit these skins are. They say you can even slap a case on top of it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

If anybody tries these skins, please post back with the results.

I bought a different brand a while back and wasn't satisfied. Couldn't get it to fit correctly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dotson817 (Sep 23, 2011)

Picked 2 day shipping tonight on mine will be keeping updates on this thread with actual pics once I get it

Stock is like a poor mans meth.. Rooted is like a rich mans cocaine.. keep it real on the Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Droid_Evo_8 (Jul 22, 2011)

This looks SWEET.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have always found these types of skins to be extremely difficult to apply. I mean I can get them on there, but getting them on there perfect and being satisfied with the results is a whole different story. I bought a white skin like this for a different phone I had and was extremely upset when I wasted my money on it because it was so difficult to put on. It takes a steady hand and some patience to do it and I have neither lol! I would love to get the white one, but don't want to be po'd when I can't get it on right. I understand this is user error and completely my fault. I just wanted to give my experience with these types of things.


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree with the difficulty of application. You screw up a little, and it's completely off, and you can't take it off to reapply it. Also, I find the material these companies use for these products very cheap and they peel off quite easily.


----------



## Frostbyrne (Oct 20, 2011)

I would love a skin of this:










or the GSM Galaxy nexus back without the carrier branding =P 
-


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

I had a skin like this on my droid charge and I think it went on very nicely, you just have to take your time and be very careful applying.
This One is acctually by Skinomi, and as you can see it left two exposed areas at the bottom, but I had a case over it anyway. Had to be careful when putting on, and taking off the case or you may 'peel' the skin back.


----------



## a32guy (Dec 16, 2011)

I did this with my vinyl cutter and some 3m di-noc:










I could make them in any color if anyone wants one on the cheap.


----------



## dotson817 (Sep 23, 2011)

a32guy said:


> I did this with my vinyl cutter and some 3m di-noc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool lol

Stock and tweaked is like a poor mans meth.. Rooted and tweaked is like a rich mans cocaine.. keep it real on the Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Those seem to cover places that the screen protector would also cover. Which goes under which? Seems the skin should go over the screen protector, meaning if you replace one you must replace both. Doesn't seem to practical IMO.


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

The mall in my town has a kiosk called ghost armor and they do this for you. I have a black carbon fiber skin and I love it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> I agree with the difficulty of application. You screw up a little, and it's completely off, and you can't take it off to reapply it. Also, I find the material these companies use for these products very cheap and they peel off quite easily.


I've removed and reapplied a skin on my old thunderbolt ,the brand was skinit. Worked out fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Frostbyrne said:


> I would love a skin of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of these sites let you use your own image 
(They wouldn't let you do the GSM back though nothing trademarkd)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I am curious on how this will turn out. if you look at the pic of the white back, it is just a battery cover and a small piece around the speaker. it doesn't cover the entire back of the phone, which i am not a fan of. nor do i like to cover up the all black front.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

a32guy said:


> I did this with my vinyl cutter and some 3m di-noc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much? I'd wanna buy one for the extended battery pre applied. I'd pay plus ship my untouched extended door to you if you were interested.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

There are a few things to consider about this-

1 - It's a sticker, not a film. This material stretches very easily and will provide NO protection if dropped
2 - It does not provide protection to key areas (corners and sides)
3 - Those are 3D renderings, the actual skin will look nothing like that


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Kirch21 said:


> I have a black carbon fiber skin and I love it!


*Pix?*

.


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> There are a few things to consider about this-
> 
> 1 - It's a sticker, not a film. This material stretches very easily and will provide NO protection if dropped
> 2 - It does not provide protection to key areas (corners and sides)
> 3 - Those are 3D renderings, the actual skin will look nothing like that


Im brave I run naked (my phone that is)...


----------



## dotson817 (Sep 23, 2011)

bowtieduece said:


> Im brave I run naked (my phone that is)...


Looks so sexy naked... the phone that is

Stock and tweaked is like a poor mans meth.. Rooted and tweaked is like a rich mans cocaine.. keep it real on the Galaxy Nexus


----------

